# My Tivo XL4 "TCD758250" HD died. help, i think i need an image



## LUV-MA-TV (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm a novice in the tivo department when it comes to technical fixes. who happened to stumble onto this various series of forums. 
i'm pretty sure my HD is toast, PC can't even detect the TIVO's original HD. so i can't use any of the other various tools to copy it... 

i know there are various "turnkey" solutions but my expendable income at the moment is kinda shot.. and now i got a brick of a Tivo with little chance of easy not intense amounts $$ fix.

I believe if i got an image for the TCD758250 and attempted to restore the image that I currently don't have using the "DVRBARS" program to a clean harddrive.. it'd fix me... 

any help someone out there could provide me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

PCs should not be able detect a Tivo drive, rather it may ask to format it. There are no files accessible.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

LUV-MA-TV said:


> I believe if i got an image for the TCD758250 and attempted to restore the image that I currently don't have using the "DVRBARS" program to a clean harddrive.. it'd fix me...


You want to post in this thread if you need an image in the Upgrade forum.

Need an image? Don't PM me. :)

Did you try to run the manufacturers non-destructive test on the old drive to verify it's bad?

Scott


----------



## LUV-MA-TV (Aug 9, 2017)

it's a bad hard drive for sure, i'm good with PC's just not Tivos. symptoms of a bad hard drive are there, i.e Clicking etc...


----------

